# Mini for a bard



## BSF (May 11, 2004)

Hello folks, 
I thought I would try to tap into the collective knowledgebase that is EN World.  See, I have a problem.  My problem is that I cannot find any really good mini's for a bard.  Namely, my bard - Stephen.  I can find a few minis that are close-ish, but not really anything good.  

Many of the minis are just geared toward a combat stance.  Not that there is anything wrong with that, but it doesn't capture the flavor of Stephen very well.  I have seen a few mini's that are a lot less combat oriented, but each and every one of them has a moustache, beard, or both.  So, I can either find the "screaming half-elf rapier swinger" or the "moustache monger" archtypes.  Surely, somebody out there has done a different sort of bard, right?  I just haven't been able to find it.

So, what would be pertinent information?  Well, what is Stephen like would be useful.

Stephen is a 33 year old Half-elf that looks mostly human, except that he doesn't grow facial hair, and he is a bit thin.  

Early on in his career (pre-3.5), he was multi-classed as a Bard/Rogue (I needed skill points), later on, he was exposed to the Song of Creation (the campaign has a strong Tolkien backdrop), this drove him down the path of a homebrew PrC (Lom Ainulindale - Echo of the Song of Creation), later still, he has been picking up the Celtic history/flavor and has a little bit of Druid in him.  Overall, he would stat out as Bard7/Rogue3/Druid3/Lom Ainulindale 4.  (No, he is not combat optimized, but he is one hell of a diplomat.)

When he needs to fight, he wears leather armor and often wields a short sword.  Sometimes, he wields a rapier, but not as much recently because he finds the Rapier of Puncturing to be distasteful. (Though I as a player think it is hilarious!  In any event, the weapon isn't that important and isn't even necessary.  If the mini has a weapon, I would actually prefer to have it sheathed.  Stephen just does not charge forth into combat.

When he is in a non-combat situation (being a bard, he tries to do that a lot), he often has a lute, or a lap harp with him.  However, he is an excellent singer as well, so an instrument isn't a requirement either.  

Ancillary equipment would include a cloak (yes, of Charisma), and he has a magical torc and bracers.  

Does anyone have any suggestions on a mini that works?  Am I just not finding the right place to look?


----------



## kengar (May 12, 2004)

Well, let's see. There's the obvious one (which you've probably seen). Fergus (#2500 from Reaper's Dark Heaven line):






There's Alfred (#2186):





If you're willing to look at some older sculpts, there's these fellows from Metal Magic (following images are links):

This guy has slightly elvish features (cheekbones)




or this guy, who has a less combative pose:




This fellow seems to just be playing, not fighting:




Hope this helps.


----------



## BSF (May 12, 2004)

Kengar,
Thanks!  Yes, I have seen the Reaper Minis.  Actually, I have Alfred, but it just doesn't "feel right" any longer.  Now, if there were an Alfred playing that Lute, I would be all over it!  Fergus is cool, except his armor seems to be a bit much.  

The Bard with harp from Metal Magic might be good though.  

Thanks for the links, I have never seen Draggles Town.  I might need to do some more browsing.


----------



## kengar (May 13, 2004)

You're welcome. Bear in mind those Metal Magic figures are 25mm scale, so they're gonna look a little small next to some of the newer Reapers, etc. (28mm). Not midgets, but smaller.


----------



## ledded (May 13, 2004)

I thought I had a few more good ones, but can't find the links right now.

You could always do a conversion with the Alfred miniature if you are into that;  a simple conversion might just do the trick.  I've done several to get minis that fit a PC's ideal and it's not very hard.

Anyway, here are a couple more that you can find at discount hobby/dragglestown (by the way, one of the most reliable internet miniature dealers i've ever ordered from)

Kurrf the Swift from Reaper  (not exactly a bard, but if you could find an instrument to add-on he might fit your character better). 







Druid Bard (Lance and Laser)






3 Bard set from Fenryll






Winged Fezzed Monkey Bard!





(ok, he probably aint what your looking for, but he's non-combat and cute as heck, right?)

I have converted a couple myself to make some more bard-like miniatures because of the shortage of good bard minis.

Hope you find something you like.


----------



## BSF (May 14, 2004)

ledded,
wow, thanks.  I've always like the Fenryl pieces, but the moustache just doesn't work.  Kurrf might not be a bad option.  It is a bit of a combat pose, but at least it looks more defensive.  I have no confidence in my ability to modify a mini.  Though, I would probably do better at that than I do at painting them.  Man, I envy those of you that can paint a face and not have it end up looking like a clown on a bad makeup day.


----------



## ledded (May 14, 2004)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> ledded,
> wow, thanks. I've always like the Fenryl pieces, but the moustache just doesn't work. Kurrf might not be a bad option. It is a bit of a combat pose, but at least it looks more defensive. I have no confidence in my ability to modify a mini. Though, I would probably do better at that than I do at painting them. Man, I envy those of you that can paint a face and not have it end up looking like a clown on a bad makeup day.



No problem. You could always take one of those Fenryll pieces and switch heads with a mini you like or add an instrument from another mini to the Kurrf mini which I too like a lot, though I understand your trepidation regarding mini modification. I got over that a long time ago, and while I'm no conversion master by any means, I do have a very good handle on simple conversions. I'd be happy to give you a hand if you wanted.

Though I admit that I am a bit hurt that you didnt just instantly go for the winged fezzed monkey bard.  I mean, it's a monkey, and monkies are funny, right?


----------

